# Two Spot Pike Growth



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I recently bought a two spot pike and he's about 3", I was wondering if anyone has any solid info on how fast he will grow and how large his ending size is, I have him in a grow out tank now but couldn't find anything on the internet that was consistent.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably becuase two spot is the common name for over a dozen differant pikes, hence the conflicting information. Normally, it is a member of the saxatilis group, which range from 6"-12". Growth rates tend to be quick up to about the 8" then slow down.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

ahhh - here's a pic if that helps

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... 03/6-2.jpg


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

and a closeup

http://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af2 ... f03/26.jpg


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a Crenicichla geayi, based on this link I just happened upon

http://pikecichlid.com/geayipage.html

but there's always this possibility too...

http://pikecichlid.com/reticulatapage.html

I'm gonna try to get a closeup of his body, but he does have that spot on his caudal fin


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

looks like a sp. "Belly Crawler". i have a pair in a 75g and they're about 5-6" the male being larger than the female. they're pretty interesting fish. it took a while for the male to become more outgoing, the female is still a little shy. i bought them at this size so i can't tell about growth rate but from what i heard this is pretty much max size.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, looks like sp. bellycrawler to me as well. They won't hit the 12" mark like most sax types. 6" seems to be closer to the mark.


----------



## scubasteveRFC (May 28, 2010)

It gets to around 8 inches. Its what we call a 2 spot pike cichlid or lepodota pike.


----------

